# Anyone know anything about Kitekat?



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone here know anything about Kitekat cat food? Say tins or pouches in jelly?

It is a food missing from my A-Z list and I would appreciate it if someone who has got a tin or pouch to hand could post me the ingredients and analyses. Oh, and does anyone know whether it contains much salt? 

Thank you guys!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Mmmmmm my favourite...

Milk chocolate (66%) (sugar, cocoa mass, cocoa butter, dried skimmed milk, whey powder, vegetable fat, butterfat, lactose, emulsifier (lecithin), flavouring), wheat flour, sugar, vegetable fat, cocoa mass, yeast, raising agent (sodium bicarbonate), salt, calcium sulfate, flavouring, antioxidant (E320).


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Source: Kitekat Cat Food Cans 400G - Pet Supplies from PET SUPERMARKET® the UK's #1 Online pet store

KitEKat® Cat Food Cans 
Kitekat Megamix in Jelly

Ingredients
2x with Chicken & Rabbit: meat and animal derivatives (including min. 4% chicken, min. 4% rabbit), vegetable protein extracts, minerals. 
2x with Duck & Turkey: meat and animal derivatives (including min. 4% duck, min. 4% turkey), vegetable protein extracts, minerals. 
2x with Tuna & Salmon: meat and animal derivatives (including min. 4% tuna, min. 4% salmon), vegetable protein extracts, minerals.

Nutritional Data
Typical values per 100g 
Protein 7% 
Oil 5% 
Ash 2. 5% 
Fibre 0. 3% 
Moisture 82%

source: http://www.dinkydrinks.co.uk/kitekat-can-in-jelly-meat-megamix-6-x-400g-p-14366.html

Nutrition Analysis (%) 
Protein 7 
Oil 5.5 
Ash 2.5 
Fibre 0.5 
Moisture 84 
Vitamin E 8mg/kg


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you BSH for the Kitkat and the Kit*e*kat list! 

How uptodate do you think they are?

Perhaps an esteemed member has a tin/pouch in the cupboard and can verify.

Also that issue with the salt content..... Anyone have any info on that? I found an analysis where it says that it contains 0.2% sodium. I know it is not salt but even so, that is not a high sodium content.

Much appreciated!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Thank you BSH for the Kitkat and the Kit*e*kat list!
> 
> How uptodate do you think they are?
> 
> ...


Not sure how up to date they are Hobbs. They don't seem to widely publicise their ingredients list. Kitekat is made by Waltham, and it has it's own website (http://www.kitekat.co.uk/) but it is down at the moment. You may need to contact them direct to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ahh, Kitekat....the definitive smell of cat food, wafting fond memories from childhood.....
Abso-bloody-lutely disgusting.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah BSH I will phone them on Monday. I am no longer relying on email to get info. Amongst others, am waiting to hear back from Almo Nature; they apparently have either started peddling their wares as complete or people have an old pouch.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

What about Katkins? Do they still produce that? There is an icon of the Katkins logo on the Waltham website. We used to feed that to our cat Fuzzy back in the seventies. Well so I am told, I am far too young to recall <cough>


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BSH said:


> What about Katkins? Do they still produce that? There is an icon of the Katkins logo on the Waltham website. We used to feed that to our cat Fuzzy back in the seventies. Well so I am told, I am far too young to recall <cough>


Never even heard of it. A quick google, however, brings up a Catkin diet! :arf:

Next time I'm in Morrisons for my cat's offal I will check to see whether they have the Katkins.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you still get Kitekat, gosh blast from the past I used to sit and share it with the cat straight out of her bowl  in my defense it was the dried food


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

BSH said:


> What about Katkins? Do they still produce that? There is an icon of the Katkins logo on the Waltham website. We used to feed that to our cat Fuzzy back in the seventies. Well so I am told, I am far too young to recall <cough>


Katkins!! Oh yes that was another good one.....Those old fashioned cat foods didn't come in any of these ridiculous fancy modern flavours, just the one.....'Rancid fish guts' Mmmm


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Never even heard of it. A quick google, however, brings up a Catkin diet! :arf:
> 
> Next time I'm in Morrisons for my cat's offal I will check to see whether they have the Katkins.


I think it may have been discontinued. The last reference I can see made to it on a Google search was 2005. No loss though, it made KiteKat look like a luxury pate


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> Can you still get Kitekat, gosh blast from the past I used to sit and share it with the cat straight out of her bowl  in my defense it was the dried food


you used to eat the cats food too??

haha yeah they still do kitekat wet food but i`ve never seen the dried one


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny I was just looking at kitekat today and remembering my childhood cats being brought up on it, that and Ron Ron! (We do ron ron ron, we do ron ron )


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gosh Hobbs, I seen the title and assumed you were looking for new food for Bagpuss et al  :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> you used to eat the cats food *too*??


Too? Too? You eat/ate cat food Leah?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Gosh Hobbs, I seen the title and assumed you were looking for new food for Bagpuss et al  :lol:


You know, the hoovers that they are they would too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> you used to eat the cats food too??
> 
> haha yeah they still do kitekat wet food but i`ve never seen the dried one


Sadly yes, Kitekat, Go Cat and I used to adore Winalot shapes for dogs apart from the Charcoal ones as they were gritty


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Sadly yes, Kitekat, Go Cat and I used to adore Winalot shapes for dogs apart from the Charcoal ones as they were gritty


Happy to hear that... now, I don't feel so bad for taking a looooong sniff on the bag of Orijen everytime I serve Ari a portion (haven't have the courage to eat it though... it smells like furikake, the Japanese sprinkly thingy for rice)


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that I've seem Kitekat in Morrisons. However, even when my present cats' were fed commercial food, I never bought it because I assumed it contained cereals. I'm fairly certain it used to, so it's interesting to see that it doesn't now.

I remember during the 1960s, Kitekat seemed to be the only cat food we could get locally; it was only one flavour and came in a blue and white tin.

I remember Katkins being fed to ours during the '80s, but I haven't seen it in the shops for some time.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OK 6 months old  but:

pouches

trout:
meat and aanimal derivatives, fish and fish derivatives (including min.4%trout), vegetable protein extracts,minerals.
protein 7, oil 5, ash 2.5,fibre 0.3,moisture 82
vitaminE 8mg/kg, with colourants (ec additives)

tuna:
same as above

salmon:
same as above

cod:
same as above.

Needless to say the box is in the garage :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

deb53 said:


> OK 6 months old  but:
> 
> pouches
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks for that Debs!

Will still phone them Monday to find out about that high salt rumour.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey! Thanks for that Debs!
> 
> Will still phone them Monday to find out about that high salt rumour.


OOOOOPS sorry didnt read the bit that you wanted to know the salt content  

I really must make a note to read threads properly :lol::lol::lol:


----------

